# Classic Aquasport 22-2 "Flatback" Rebuild



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Starting another rebuild. I put an ad on here a couple weeks ago looking for a classic Aquasport, Proline or Seacraft. We found an 1970 Aquasport 22-2 "Flatback" from a member here on 2 cool. Their called flatback since there is almost zero deadrise at the transom. Got the boat on Saturday and my dad and I started the gutting process by cutting out the floor and front deck,until my mom shut us down and told us to get that piece of **** out of the driveway. Dropped the boat off at Angles Marine today , this will be about the 3rd or 4th boat he has done for us and he does outstanding work.

The Plan: 
1. Cut the middle stringer back some in order to fit the fuel tank below deck (60 gals), then re support it.
2. Raise the floor 2 inches , going back with marine plywood
3. Glassing in aluminum plates under the floor for better support for the top (more to come on this)
4. Rebuild the front casting deck (just enough for one person to stand on) with storage under it.
5. Build an anchor locker in the (bow cap)
6. Have a stand thru second station. There will be a second helm mounted flush with the top of the t-top and you will stand on the console and drive the boat, Hence the aluminum plates glassed in the floor.

The idea we have as of now is for angle to re gel-coat the bottom of the boat and the transom. Thinking of just putting a single color wrap on the hull (Ice Blue) The whole inside of the boat ,console and the cap will be a light grey. But all this could change when that time comes.

He should be starting on the boat in about a week so from time to time i'll be updating this thread on the build process.

Here are some pictures of the boat before we started gutting itâ€¦..


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are some pics after we cut the from deck and pulled the floorâ€¦..I also attached some pics of the console my dad and I built (we modeled it after the one in our contender ) it measures 25 inches wide by 53 inches tall, just enough room for 4 batteries. its already been glassed over at angles. I added some pictures of what the stand through second station might look like when its done.


----------



## frankcr (Aug 8, 2013)

You will enjoy that boat. We used an early 20 ft Proline for many years which had a hull very similar to the Aqua Sport. We put in new stringers and a friend has it now.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That is an absolutely beautiful restoration. Fished out of a "flat back" in Virginia and was impressed. Very similar to the Parkers amd Maycrafts being sold today. 

Congrats and again, beeeyouteeful!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Aquasport*

Cody, I got some fiberglass dust on my truck can you come over and take care of that for me! LOL

This is going to be pretty cool once it's done, keep the pictures coming.
We need to get Mont to start a boat building and restoration forum......


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

gater said:


> Cody, I got some fiberglass dust on my truck can you come over and take care of that for me! LOL
> 
> This is going to be pretty cool once it's done, keep the pictures coming.
> We need to get Mont to start a boat building and restoration forum......


x2


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Pretty excited about the way its gonna turn out but its gonna be a long process , were doing a lot of things on this boat that I've been wanting to do for a while now. Don't worry gater , I know where ya live


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

the osprey. my dad had the same boat but the 170. his was a '72 or '73. 
we ran that boat all over Matagorda, Lavaca and Espiritu Santo Bay and quite aways offshore. 
the 222 is what the original Marshall boat was splashed off of.


----------



## frankcr (Aug 8, 2013)

There is an ongoing argument whether the Aquasport or Mako was the original center console, but the 19 ft Mako and original Aquasports changed offshore boating and opened up the fishery for many. I replaced our Proline with a deep vee hull, but it never fished as well as the older design. You will have a keeper when you get it back in the water.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

The Whaler had a Center Console in 1961 but only a 16' 
Aquasport had a 22' CC in 1963 or 1964


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Update 11-15-13*

Stopped off at Angles today to check on the boat , they got the middle stringer cut back where were going to mount the fuel tank (60 gal). They did a little sanding on the hull and we decided to go with a enclosed transom. Were going to mold in a 16 gal live well into the transom and since were closing the transom in we decided to go with a porta bracket (18 inch setback). I attached some pics below and a pic of a port bracket.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Update 11-22-13*

Went by Angles today and they got the boat turned upside down and their sanding away. Picked the colors out and going with Aristo blue on the bottom, white sides and Whisper Grey on the cap and the inside. The plan is to shoot the bottom and hopefully the sides in the next week, weather permitting. Here are some picsâ€¦...


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I like it. I was thinking about going with similar colors too, can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Been pretty busy and so has Angel. Between the holidays/ boat show and the crappy weather lately he finally had an window to shoot the blue gelcoat. They should be buffing on it tomorrow and starting on the inside this week. 

Here are the pics.....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*

Looks good Cody, like the colors..


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

C Bishop - Did this project ever get finished? I would like to see some pics if it's still around. How is the boat holding up since the refit etc?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

I rebuilt a 222 like yours in the early mid 80s. It was a great boat, used it from 2ft shallows to 40 miles offshore. Only sold it as I was transferred to Tulsa and I had no more use for it.

After replacing all the decks and fuel tank I fully foam filled the spaces between the inner and outer hull. Wanted the extra stiffness and flotation for offshore.


----------

